# hacía e hizo



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:
 
¿Me pueden decir si fluyen bien los tiempos verbales?

Ayer hacía mucho calor, así que decidieron ir a la playa

Ayer hizo mucho frío aquí. ¿Qué tiempo hizo allá? 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Milton Sand

Perfect, Chocolate!


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

Saludos


----------



## mooonlight

Another "Perfect"! 
Regards!


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

Regards


----------



## ChocolateLover

En este caso, dependiendo en que quieras enfatizar, ¿se puede usar tanto el pretérito como el imperfecto?

Ayer *hacía* mucho calor, pero (más tarde) empezó a llover (Me enfoco en el contexto.)

Ayer *hizo *mucho calor, pero (más tarde) empezó a llover. (Me enfoco en el hecho de que ayer hizo calor.) 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Milton Sand

ChocolateLover said:


> En este caso, dependiendo en que quieras enfatizar, ¿se puede usar tanto el pretérito como el imperfecto?
> 
> *1.* Ayer *hacía* mucho calor, pero (más tarde) empezó a llover
> *2.* Ayer *hizo *mucho calor, pero (más tarde) empezó a llover.
> 
> Muchas gracias


Hi!
I think it has not much to do with the focusing but with the time the actions took place.

No.1 sounds very logical. It was being hot (imperfect, regardless how long) but it started to rain later.

No.2 seems to mean that yesterday it was hot all day long, from start to end, but when you add that it started to rain, a listener may get confused. You need to define a limit of time for "ayer hizo calor", let's say, "ayer hizo calor _hasta el mediodía_".

Bye!


----------



## aleCcowaN

ChocolateLover said:


> En este caso, dependiendo en que quieras enfatizar, ¿se puede usar tanto el pretérito como el imperfecto?
> 
> Ayer *hacía* mucho calor, pero (más tarde) empezó a llover (Me enfoco en el contexto.)
> 
> Ayer *hizo *mucho calor, pero (más tarde) empezó a llover. (Me enfoco en el hecho de que ayer hizo calor.)
> 
> Muchas gracias


Tienes razón, pero el resto de la frase debe acompañar a los tiempos verbales:

Ayer *hacía* mucho calor, pero luego empezó a llover (el calor es el contexto, y la lluvia -probablemente el alivio para ese calor- el hecho más definido en la frase)

Ayer *hizo *mucho calor y luego empezó a llover (se describe una secuencia de hechos, ambos son importantes)

Ambas frases dicen prácticamente lo mismo, aunque la primera es la más común.

"Hacer calor" se presta a usar indistintamente el imperfecto y el perfecto, pues los límites del hecho de "hacer calor" no están bien definidos. Otros actos como "empezar a llover" tienen principios y fines más definidos y allí hay que ser más cuidadoso con la elección del tiempo.

Coloquialmente mucha gente dice "ayer hacía mucho calor." en lugar de "ayer hizo mucho calor". Se supone que con el "hacía" está comparando ayer con hoy, o comparando ayer con un día típico de esta época. No es el uso más prolijo de los tiempos verbales, pero te explica qué es lo que hay en la mente de un hispanohablante cuando usa el imperfecto (un contexto, una comparación, un hecho que se desarrolló a un ritmo más lento que los otros hechos, etc.)

Ayer hacía mucho calor, pero luego empezó a llover. Cuando empezaba a llover recordé que tenía ropa tendida. Mientras descolgaba la ropa, cayó un rayo que hizo temblar todo.

Todos los acontecimiento descriptos en imperfecto son el contexto de otros acontecimientos, pero si te fijas bien, en realidad son acontecimientos que duran más o que tienen límites menos definidos que los hechos descriptos con el perfecto (mi súbito recordar la ropa tendida duró sólo unos segundos del período de varios minutos en los que la lluvia empezaba)

Mientras descolgaba la ropa, cayó un rayo que hizo temblar todo. Cuando el rayo iluminó todo vi a un extraño en la calle trasera. (no "mientras el rayo iluminaba" pues ambos hechos son breves y simultáneos, y uno es la causa del otro y no su contexto).

Si no te he mareado hasta aquí, "ayer hacía mucho calor, pero luego comenzó a llover" es la frase más usada porque el período de calor es largo y extenso, y los cambios se producen lentamente, mientras que el paso del calor al comienzo de la lluvia es más rápido y dramático; así el dúo hacía-comenzó describen bien la naturaleza de la situación. Cuando no se lo dice de esa forma, casi nunca se dice algo equivocado, pero los hablantes pensamos que nos quieren decir algo más. Si yo oigo "ayer hizo mucho calor y luego comenzó a llover", inmediatamente pienso que por alguna razón se están encadenando los dos hechos y espero que la frase continúe hasta que se revele por qué se la dijo de esa manera.

[Las frases del_ post #1_ están perfectas]


----------



## mhp

aleCcowaN said:


> ...y espero que la frase continúe hasta que se revele por qué *se la* dijo de esa manera.


----------



## Magmod

aleCcowaN said:


> .Ayer hacía mucho calor, pero luego empezó a llover. Cuando empezaba a llover recordé que tenía ropa tendida. Mientras descolgaba la ropa, cayó un rayo que hizo temblar todo.
> 
> Mientras descolgaba la ropa, cayó un rayo que hizo temblar todo. Cuando el rayo iluminó todo vi a un extraño en la calle trasera.


Hola Alec
Un placer leer tu respuesta


----------



## aleCcowaN

mhp said:


> *se la ...  *


*!!! 

*¡Que lindo! Otro Test de Rorschach que usa palabras en vez de manchas de tinta 

Supongo que quieres un ejemplo: "ayer hizo mucho calor y luego comenzó a llover; es por eso que debe haberse agrietado la cubierta cuando ésta se contrajo bruscamente". Aquí los hechos están encadenados y descriptos en perfecto con independencia de su duración pues se quiere establecer una relación causal como teoría que justifica otro hecho.


----------



## ivanovic77

Es cierto, a mí también me sorprende el uso de los pronombres que hace aleCcowaN:



aleCcowaN said:


> Cuando no se *lo* dice de esa forma, casi nunca se dice algo equivocado, pero los hablantes pensamos que nos quieren decir algo más. Si yo oigo "ayer hizo mucho calor y luego comenzó a llover", inmediatamente pienso que por alguna razón se están encadenando los dos hechos y espero que la frase continúe hasta que se revele por qué se *la* dijo de esa manera.


 
En España esos pronombres se omiten en estos casos. ¿Es frecuente decirlo así en Argentina?


----------



## mhp

aleCcowaN said:


> *!!!
> 
> *¡Que lindo! Otro Test de Rorschach que usa palabras en vez de manchas de tinta


 
  Hola Alec. Siento no haberme explicado bien con un dibujito. Lo que quería saber es ¿por qué “se la” en la frase «se revele por qué *se la* dijo de esa manera»? 

  Se revele por qué *se *dijo de esa manera.
   Se revele por qué *la *dijo de esa manera.

Gracias.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

ivanovic77 said:


> Es cierto, a mí también me sorprende el uso de los pronombres que hace aleCcowaN:
> 
> 
> 
> En España esos pronombres se omiten en estos casos. ¿Es frecuente decirlo así en Argentina?


¡Ahora entiendo la pregunta de mhp! Sí, es normal entre el Trópico de Capricornio y el Polo Sur, y quizás también entre el Trópico de Capricornio y el Ecuador.

Búkarus hoy hizo un comentario sobre esto y el Cono Sur. Para mí muchas frases carecen de sentido sin esos pronombres, otras tienen objeto indefinido y otras significan una cosa con el pronombre y otra sin el pronombre.

X no se dice así (al decirlo así te has equivocado, se dice Y)
X no se lo dice así (la manera de decirlo fue muy insensible y desconsiderada con respecto a quien debía escucharlo)

De hecho me sorprende vuestra sorpresa, pues "no se dijo de esa manera la frase" pasa a "no se la dijo así", pero me interesaría saber por qué les resulta inusual o incorrecto y cuál es la estructura gramatical que justifica considerarlo una incorrección.


----------



## aleCcowaN

mhp said:


> Hola Alec. Siento no haberme explicado bien con un dibujito. Lo que quería saber es ¿por qué “se la” en la frase «se revele por qué *se la* dijo de esa manera»?
> 
> Se revele por qué *se *dijo de esa manera.
> Se revele por qué *la* dijo de esa manera.
> 
> Gracias.


¡Hola compañero!

Desde mi mente argentina el "se" es impersonal y genérico, y el "la" representa a la frase; en ese caso, para mí, a la primera frase le falta el objeto y a la segunda le sobra el sujeto (que es alguien concreto que no ha sido nombrado).

Se sumará quizá esto a tantas diferencias ya encontradas, como el imperfecto del subjuntivo con valor de pluscuamperfecto.


----------



## ivanovic77

aleCcowaN said:


> De hecho me sorprende vuestra sorpresa, pues "no se dijo de esa manera la frase" pasa a "no se la dijo así", pero me interesaría saber por qué les resulta inusual o incorrecto y cuál es la estructura gramatical que justifica considerarlo una incorrección.


 
Supongo que mi oído español (de España) encuentra la frase ambigua, porque por esta zona, en la combinación "se la dijo / se lo dijo", el "se" es siempre pronominal, de manera que el lector español, al leer "se la dijo", automáticamente piensa "¿A quién? ¿Dónde está la persona, que no la he visto?". Y más con los casos flagrantes de laísmo que tenemos en algunas zonas del centro de España. Pero es cierto que en tu frase se trataba de una oración impersonal, de manera que gramaticalmente debe ser correcto.

¿Crees que podría tener algo que ver con la influencia del italiano en algunos países del Cono Sur? La pregunta la hago con toda la ingenuidad del mundo, puesto que no sé casi nada de italiano.


----------



## mhp

aleCcowaN said:


> De hecho me sorprende vuestra sorpresa, *pues "no se dijo de esa manera la frase" pasa a "no se la dijo así"*, pero me interesaría saber por qué les resulta inusual o incorrecto y cuál es la estructura gramatical que justifica considerarlo una incorrección.


 

I think what I have put in boldface is my problem. If you drop “la frase”, it is not replaced with anything. 

“la frase” is the subject of the sentence. When you drop the subject of the sentence you don’t replace it with a pronoun.

  Juan dijo eso (sujeto=Juan)

Dijo eso. (sujeto=Juan. it is understood from the context that we are talking about Juan)

  When the subject is dropped, you don’t replace Juan with “lo/le”.

  The same is true for a passive reflexive sentence:
  no se dijo de esa manera la frase. (sujeto = la frase)
  no se dijeron así las frases. (sujeto = las frases)
  no se dijo de esa manera (sujeto = la frase---understood from the context)
  no se dijeron así. (sujeto = las frases---understood from the context)

Or that's what I think 


aleCcowaN said:


> ¡Hola compañero!
> 
> Desde mi mente argentina el "se" es impersonal y genérico, y el "la" representa a la frase;


Now I understand how you are using it.



> en ese caso, para mí, a la primera frase le falta el objeto y a la segunda le sobra el sujeto (que es alguien concreto que no ha sido nombrado).
> 
> Se sumará quizá esto a tantas diferencias ya encontradas, como el imperfecto del subjuntivo con valor de pluscuamperfecto.


Agreed.


----------



## Búkarus

Hola!
Sentí que me habían invocado por acá.

Respecto a la costumbre suramericana, por allá llegando extremo sur, llamémosla _sureña_, creo que confunden la forma pronominal impresonal de "se + verbo + objeto directo" con la forma pasiva refleja "se + verbo + sujeto pasivo".

_La casa_ *fue comprada* con dinero del abuelo -> Voz pasiva convencional
_La casa_ *se* *compró* con dinero del abuelo -> Voz pasiva refleja convencional
*Se* *la compró* con dinero del abuelo -> Estilo sureño gramaticalmente raro para la vos pasiva.
*Se compraron* _las casas_ con dinero del abuelo -> En plural, según la norma y trasponiendo verbo y sujeto.
*Se las compraron* con dinero del abuelo -> ¿Así lo deberían decir en Argentina y en Discovery Channel?

Sobre el impersonal:
Así se ayuda *al pobre* -> Impersonal con "_se"._
Así se *le* ayuda -> Impersonal con "_se"_, donde "_le"_ reemplaza al objeto directo.
Así se *lo* ayuda -> Estilo sureño raro (para mí) pero gramaticalmente correcto pues "_lo_" sí es para objetos directos.

Pero, a veces, este estilo parece decir que algo/alguien relacionado con alguien recibe la acción. Otro de los usos del "se":
María limpia la computadora de _Jaime_; cree que así _*se*_ *la* ayuda a cuidar.

¿Ven?
Chao.


----------



## aleCcowaN

ivanovic77 said:


> Supongo que mi oído español (de España) encuentra la frase ambigua, porque por esta zona, en la combinación "se la dijo / se lo dijo", el "se" es siempre pronominal, de manera que el lector español, al leer "se la dijo", automáticamente piensa "¿A quién? ¿Dónde está la persona, que no la he visto?". Y más con los casos flagrantes de laísmo que tenemos en algunas zonas del centro de España. Pero es cierto que en tu frase se trataba de una oración impersonal, de manera que gramaticalmente debe ser correcto.
> 
> ¿Crees que podría tener algo que ver con la influencia del italiano en algunos países del Cono Sur? La pregunta la hago con toda la ingenuidad del mundo, puesto que no sé casi nada de italiano.


Entiendo ahora vuestro punto de vista. Acabo de leer el artículo del DPD sobre el laísmo porque siempre lo olvido, pues aquí no existe ni tiene sentido para mí, pero al verlo entiendo cómo les suena mi uso de los pronombres. De hecho supongo que en tierras de laísmo un uso de los pronombres como el que yo expresé tendería a desaparecer a fin de no alimentar el laísmo.

No sé qué estructuras del italiano podemos haber copiado; las pocas que conozco son poco extendidas y cuando alguien las usa (un inmigrante viejo que hace 60 años que vive acá, pero que todavía no aprendió la lengua, diciendo "voy _en_ casa") los demás se sonríen. La mayoría de las formas que yo sospechaba que tenían origen en dialectos italianos se me demostraron de origen español a partir de mi participación en estos foros ("semos", "si tendría dinero lo compraría"). Es más probable que se haya copiado estructuras del francés desde fines del siglo XVIII a principios del XX porque el pequeño mercado local no permitía una industria editorial pujante, y España tampoco la tenía ni muy pujante ni muy libre, de allí que muchas ediciones en castellano se imprimían en París (tengo media docena de libros así y es interesante ver el uso del idioma), así que se leía parte en francés cuando se era una persona cultivada, más por necesidad que por amor a lo galo.



mhp said:


> I think what I have put in boldface is my problem. If you drop “la frase”, it is not replaced with anything.
> 
> Now I understand how you are using it.


Me alegro que nos entendamos. Mi problema es que mis capacidades sintácticas están muy a la zaga de las semánticas y por eso siempre termino con párrafos largos como esperanza de pobre que requieren muchos pronombres para no hacerse más largos y tediosos. 



Búkarus said:


> Hola!
> Sentí que me habían invocado por acá.
> 
> Respecto a la costumbre suramericana, por allá llegando extremo sur, llamémosla _sureña_, creo que confunden la forma pronominal impresonal de "se + verbo + objeto directo" con la forma pasiva refleja "se + verbo + sujeto pasivo".
> 
> _La casa_ *fue comprada* con dinero del abuelo -> Voz pasiva convencional
> _La casa_ *se* *compró* con dinero del abuelo -> Voz pasiva refleja convencional
> *Se* *la compró* con dinero del abuelo -> Estilo sureño gramaticalmente raro para la vos pasiva.
> *Se compraron* _las casas_ con dinero del abuelo -> En plural, según la norma y trasponiendo verbo y sujeto.
> *Se las compraron* con dinero del abuelo -> ¿Así lo deberían decir en Argentina y en Discovery Channel?
> 
> Sobre el impersonal:
> Así se ayuda *al pobre* -> Impersonal con "_se"._
> Así se *le* ayuda -> Impersonal con "_se"_, donde "_le"_ reemplaza al objeto directo.
> Así se *lo* ayuda -> Estilo sureño raro (para mí) pero gramaticalmente correcto pues "_lo_" sí es para objetos directos.
> 
> Pero, a veces, este estilo parece decir que algo/alguien relacionado con alguien recibe la acción. Otro de los usos del "se":
> María limpia la computadora de _Jaime_; cree que así _*se*_ *la* ayuda a cuidar.
> 
> ¿Ven?
> Chao.


Muchas gracias por tu análisis que me ha permitido entender y comparar  las estructuras  que hay detrás.

"Se las compraron con dinero del abuelo" nos refiere aquí a una persona de quien o para quien se adquirió un "algo" femenino plural. Si el "las" refiere a las casas y estas tenían diferentes propietarios, la frase carece de sentido aquí.

"Se las compró con dinero del abuelo" nos refiere al origen del dinero con el que se adquirieron las casas, que pueden haber tenido diferentes propietarios o el mismo. Por eso insisto que el se es el pronombre impersonal, es el _on_ francés hasta donde lo comprendo.

"Así se lo ayuda" se usa exactamente así, pero dices que es correcto aunque te resulta poco familiar.

"Cree que así se la ayuda a cuidar" es aquí una frase de registro bajo, propia de la no planificación del discurso -o como decía un profesor que tuve, porque tienen pocos _buffers_-, y quien la usa se da cuenta inmediatamente de que hizo una construcción rara y la reemplaza por otra frase, correcta o incorrecta: "quiero decir, cree que así lo ayuda a que la cuide" (registro medio-bajo y bajo), "mejor dicho, cree que así lo ayuda a cuidarla" (registro medio).

Con respecto a "Discovery", en estos momentos se disolvió el polo de doblaje mexicano que traía hasta hace 20 años los mejores doblajes de todo el planeta, y se formaron varios polos de doblaje y subtitulado barato con sede en Chile, Argentina, Venezuela, La Florida y la adaptación mexicana a esta situación de mercado. A los doblajes españoles mejor los dejamos fuera. Se sufre ahora del arco iris propio de la industria editorial, y yo me la paso oyendo y leyendo cosas raras, y ya conozco quizás unas 2000 palabras, expresiones o acepciones que no forman parte de la lengua de mi país ¿enriquecimiento o empobrecimiento? Creo que algo de ambos, o simplemente, vitalidad.


----------



## Búkarus

aleCcowaN said:


> "Cree que así se la ayuda a cuidar" es aquí una frase de registro bajo, propia de la no planificación del discurso -o como decía un profesor que tuve, porque tienen pocos _buffers_-, y quien la usa se da cuenta inmediatamente de que hizo una construcción rara y la reemplaza por otra frase, correcta o incorrecta: (...)


 
Bueno, este comentario tuyo no me suena mucho o debo leerlo más detenidamente para comprender tu punto.
Mientras tanto, si lo deseas y para entendernos mejor, revisa este artículo (tal vez uno de los más leídos) del DPD en referencia al pronombre "se" que inicia precisamente explicando la combinación "se+ la/lo": http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=se


----------



## Milton Sand

aleCcowaN said:


> *1.* "Se las compraron con dinero del abuelo" nos refiere aquí a una persona de quien o para quien se adquirió un "algo" femenino plural. Si el "las" refiere a las casas y estas tenían diferentes propietarios, la frase carece de sentido aquí.
> *2.* "Se las compró con dinero del abuelo" nos refiere al origen del dinero con el que se adquirieron las casas, que pueden haber tenido diferentes propietarios o el mismo. Por eso insisto que el se es el pronombre impersonal, es el _on_ francés hasta donde lo comprendo. paso.


 
Hola de nuevo:
Tengo una curiosidad:
No.1: Si un grupo de casas fueron compradas sin mencionar para quién o quiénes... ¿Utilizan ustedes esta misma construcción?
[Las casas] *se* [las] compraron con dinero del abuelo. -> Pero acá no va un "las" porque obligaría al "se" a funcionar como dativo (según ejemplo No.1).

No.2: Si fuera una casa lo comprado y suponiendo que la misma construcción debe funcionar tanto para el plural como para el singular, ¿cómo lo dirían ustedes?
[La casa] *se* [la] compró con dinero del abuelo. -> Pero acá dices que debe llevar ese "la" pues consideras que el verbo es impersonal.

¿Es así?

En síntesis, ¿Usan ustedes voz pasiva refleja en singular?

Chao.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Milton Sand said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> Tengo una curiosidad:
> No.1: Si un grupo de casas fueron compradas sin mencionar para quién o quiénes... ¿Utilizan ustedes esta misma construcción?
> [Las casas] *se* [las] compraron con dinero del abuelo. -> Pero acá no va un "las" porque obligaría al "se" a funcionar como dativo (según ejemplo No.1).
> 
> No.2: Si fuera una casa lo comprado y suponiendo que la misma construcción debe funcionar tanto para el plural como para el singular, ¿cómo lo dirían ustedes?
> [La casa] *se* [la] compró con dinero del abuelo. -> Pero acá dices que debe llevar ese "la" pues consideras que el verbo es impersonal.
> 
> ¿Es así?
> 
> En síntesis, ¿Usan ustedes voz pasiva refleja en singular?
> 
> Chao.


La N°1 es infrecuente pero de igual significado que "se las compró...". La N°2 es ambigüa por el propio uso del singular y requiere el "la". En resumen, debemos aclarar siempre qué se compró, pues funciona de manera similar a "hay". Por lo que deduzco que al querer ser absolutamente preciso con mis dichos usé estas estructuras que son inusuales para muchos, y si hubiera sido vago -a mi entender- me hubiera comunicado con mayor claridad -es bueno saberlo-.

El DPD aclara esto:


> De acuerdo con esta distribución de uso, la construcción impersonal no es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa; no obstante, en algunas zonas de América, especialmente en los países del Cono Sur, se están extendiendo las construcciones impersonales con complemento directo de cosa, aunque su aparición es aún escasa en la lengua escrita: _«Es frecuente que se venda materias primas de baja calidad»_ (FdzChiti _Hornos_ [Arg. 1992]); en estos casos, la norma culta mayoritaria sigue prefiriendo la construcción de pasiva refleja: _«A esa hora solo se vendían cosas de comer» _(GaMárquez _Crónica_ [Col. 1981]); _«Se vendían papas fritas, caramelos y salchichas en cada esquina» _(Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]).
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


con lo que aclara para mí y espero que para los demás, que se trata de un se impersonal y no de una pasiva refleja. Es una diferencia de idioma de la que no era consciente. Así que recapitulando, si yo dijera "se habla castellano aquí, sí señor, aquí se lo habla" significa que en muchos lugares interpretarían que ese "lo" se refiere al señor con quien estoy hablando y no al castellano, y si es una dama, que me gritaría "¿es Usted ciego, tonto o qué?" y si dijera "aquí se la parla (la lengua castellana)" el señor me daría un trompis. Y es que ese loísmo y ese laísmo son cosas que no comprendemos por aquí (sospecho que estén agazapados en alguna frase hecha), entre otras cosas, porque desalojan la estructura que les comenté aquí y que es tan cara a nuestra comunicación.

Otra cuenta para la sarta que explica por qué me crucé con tanta gente en España con la que no nos entendíamos una pepa, la mayor parte en Madrid.


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿Fluyen bien estas frases en este contexto?

El clima del año pasado fue exactamente como fue ayer. Ayer hizo mucho calor y luego empezó a llover. (Lo digo como una secuencia de eventos sin que importen las descripciones.)

Ayer hizo mucho calor y luego empezó a llover, al igual que *era *muchos días el año pasado (Describo el clima del año pasado, pero solamente comparo el clima de ayer al del año pasado sin prestar mucha atensión a las descripciones de ayer ¿no?)

Ayer hizo buen tiempo y luego empezó a llover, al igual que fue casi cada día durante el invierno (Lo articulo como una secuencia de eventos)

¿Me pueden corregir todos los errores, por favor?

Muchas gracias


----------



## aleCcowaN

Todos corresponden al perfecto, y el era debería ser fueron, porque hay un problema de coordinación de número. De todos modos, las frases suenan bastante improbables (comparar un día con un año, o comparar un día de este año con muchos días de otro año).

El miércoles pasado el tiempo fue igual al de ayer; hizo mucho calor y más tarde empezó a llover.

Ayer hizo mucho calor y luego comenzó a llover, como fueron muchos días del año pasado para esta misma época.

Ayer hizo buen tiempo y luego comenzó a llover, como ocurrió casi cada día del invierno pasado.

Cuando se hacen comparaciones es difícil que aparezca el imperfecto pues no hay algo contenido en otro algo, ni un contexto, ni un hecho que ocurra a paso más lento que otro hecho.


----------



## Milton Sand

ChocolateLover said:


> El clima del año pasado fue exactamente como fue el de ayer: Ayer hizo mucho calor y luego empezó a llover.
> 
> Ayer hizo mucho calor y luego empezó a llover, al igual que era muchos días [en] el año pasado.
> 
> Ayer hizo buen tiempo y luego empezó a llover, al igual que _lo fue_ / _ocurrió_ casi cada día durante el invierno [pasado]


 
Hi!
I couldn't understand your comments in parentheses. It seems to me you do pay attention to descriptions.
Bye.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------

